# Conti or Hankook tyres



## Matchlock

I have decided that my two front tyres (Michelin X) need replacing on my Swift Lifestyle 520, GVW 3000kg, tread is OK but showing signs of crazing/cracking on the sidewalls and according to the dot code are 10 years old. 
I have been looking at the Conti Vanco Camper tyres, these come in at £103.49 each fitted from my local dealer, they also offer Hankook RA08 at £76.08 each, that is a saving of at least 4 bottles of festive spirit for 2 tyres. 
After a lot of searching both makes look to have good reviews although the Conti's have more being more well known? 
As I understand it the main diifference is that the Vanco Campers have strengthened sidewalls to take the loading of Motorhomes but as I run under 3000kg is this a necessity in my case or would I be OK with the Hankook van tyres? 
Sizes are 215/70 R15, both have a load rating of 109. 

Barry


----------



## trevorf

I believe the strengthened sidewalls of "camper" tyres are because camper vans tend to be parked up unused for much longer periods than other vans.
I would go for "camper" specific tyres every time.



Trevor


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I changed from four and a half year old cracked michilins that had done about 13k miles in june.
Hankook are quieter and stop quicker than the michelins.
Seconded by son in law who also drives the mh.
Fit at home by www.etyres.co.uk
or freephone 0800 0289 000

Dave p


----------



## eurajohn

I had a set of 6 Hankooks (although 16" size) on my Eura 810 for 20+K miles before I sold it and can report very favourable results and no problems.


----------



## Matchlock

*Conti v Hankooks*



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I changed from four and a half year old cracked michilins that had done about 13k miles in june.
> Hankook are quieter and stop quicker than the michelins.
> Seconded by son in law who also drives the mh.
> Fit at home by www.etyres.co.uk
> or freephone 0800 0289 000
> 
> Dave p


Looked at etyres but they are more expensive than my local dealer but thanks for the advice, think I will go with Hankooks.

Barry


----------



## Matchlock

eurajohn said:


> I had a set of 6 Hankooks (although 16" size) on my Eura 810 for 20+K miles before I sold it and can report very favourable results and no problems.


Hankooks it is, do like your catch, hoping to get to France (feel a song coming on) next year, the Carp are so much bigger than here.

Barry


----------



## teemyob

trevorf said:


> I believe the strengthened sidewalls of "camper" tyres are because camper vans tend to be parked up unused for much longer periods than other vans.
> I would go for "camper" specific tyres every time.
> 
> Trevor


Mind if I ask why Trevor?


----------



## trek

10 YEAR OLD TYRES on the front !!! worrying!!!

what are the dates on the rears ?

whatever tyre you buy , put the new pair on the rear!

safer that way - for a variety of reasons 

not least the fact that the tread doesn't wear out on a rear tyre - they just age & get forgotten about until the walls go & you get a blow out

perhaps you may be better buying four new types at the same time & buy the festive spirit some other time (& what about the spare)


----------



## eurajohn

Hi Matchlock, yes the Carp over here are quite a size, the ones in our lake only go to 42lb (my avatar one is a 30, although does look bigger). If you're coming over and it's at a time we are not booked you would be welcome to try your hand, also have an area with hookup available; check out the www link for more info.

Personally I don't think you'll go wrong with the Hankooks, I'll certainly go for them again when my current (Michelin shod) van needs replacements.


----------



## Matchlock

trek said:


> 10 YEAR OLD TYRES on the front !!! worrying!!!
> 
> what are the dates on the rears ?
> 
> whatever tyre you buy , put the new pair on the rear!
> 
> safer that way - for a variety of reasons
> 
> not least the fact that the tread doesn't wear out on a rear tyre - they just age & get forgotten about until the walls go & you get a blow out
> 
> perhaps you may be better buying four new types at the same time & buy the festive spirit some other time (& what about the spare)


Rear are 2004, Nanking, don't know of them but the tread is OK and no cracking on the sidewalls.
Spare looks OK, never been used so I can live with that.
Why put the new ones on the rear? If I have had a problem with traction I have always relied on my FWD to pull me out of problems.

Barry


----------



## vicdicdoc

I got 4 new Hankook tyres by choice fitted to my motorhome . . stronger sidewall & good all round tread.


----------



## trek

Hi Barry

in my book those 2004 tyres on the rear are at the end of their safe working life

we motorhomers tend to be hard on our tyres- we leave our vans idle for weeks at a time then load them up to their max weight & blast along the motorways for hours at a time 

rather than try to preach to you just google 

new tyres front or rear 

also search for tyre life or tyre age 

you may find recommendations from motoring organisations & tyre manufacturers & maybe even motoring tv programs


let us know what your conclusions are


----------



## Jented

hi.
Plenty of Hancooks on the lorries,no problems,get em' bought.
Ted.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I would certainly replace all 4.
Dave p


----------



## robrace

*tyres*

The tyres on my Bucaneer Caravel are 10 years old and show no sign of cracking or wear but have decided to replace them .I had a quote today from my local dealer.4 x Hankook ra08's £84 each fitted.They are available on the internet slightly cheaper but you have to get them fitted and despose of your old tyres!!So am going for it.


----------



## tyreman1

I`ve been in the motor trade forever and honestly wouldnt pay the extra money for michelin or conti`s,hankook and nankang get a bad press because they sound cheap but they are great hard wearing tyres,as long as your van isnt over the recommended loading of the tyre i`d go for them anytime.


----------



## teemyob

tyreman1 said:


> I`ve been in the motor trade forever and honestly wouldnt pay the extra money for michelin or conti`s,hankook and nankang get a bad press because they sound cheap but they are great hard wearing tyres,as long as your van isnt over the recommended loading of the tyre i`d go for them anytime.


But would you pay for Michelin and Continental if they were the same money as Nankang / Hankook?

TM


----------



## StAubyns

I've been pondering on which tyres to buy for some time - mine are dated week 8, 2005 and are Michelin camping tyres. All have small cracks somewhere. 

I've just plumped for 4 Hankook RA08's at £77.70 each fitted from http://www.bestbuytyres.co.uk/.

I have to drive 1.5 miles to have them fitted on Friday AM 

So hopefully I have made the right decision :?


----------

